# species



## Pete (Feb 23, 2011)

a sampling of some of the non-slippers blooming in my greenhouse right now

_Epidendrum stamfordianum fma. album_






_Cattleya amethystoglossa_ 4N





_Oncidium croesus_





_Oncidium cheirophorum_





_Angraecum sesquipidale_ -really impressed by the size of these flowers and buds on one of the spikes, 3 on the other.









_Mediocalcar decoratum_









_Miltoniopsis santanae_





_Arpophyllum giganteum_













_Cattleya luddemanniana_





_Miltoniopsis phalaenopsis_





_Phalaenopsis javanica_


----------



## swamprad (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome as always!!


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice selection of species.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the flowers. Good idea to take a picture of the buds in C. amethystoglossa. I hope you'll post the pictures once the flowers have opened.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Love the sesquipedale...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2011)

Wonderful variety of blooms.

I want the javanica!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow for all of them, esp. the angr., the C. lueddeman. and please don't miss posting an update for the amethystoglossa!!!! The Arpophyllum giganteum
is spectacular :clap: !!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Feb 24, 2011)

Stimulating decor!


----------



## etex (Feb 24, 2011)

:clap::clap:Spectacular blooms and plants! Thanks for showing us your very happy plants.
Thanks again for the robust Angraecum sesquipidale seedlings-they are doing very well.


----------



## Dido (Feb 24, 2011)

great collection, love them


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Great stamfordianum.


----------

